# Muskie



## gmatt9226 (Apr 4, 2009)

is anyone familiar with any places near cincy that I can catch my first muskie. Looking for bank fishing. I know the GMR/LMR has some but do i have to shoot north up to dayton and hamilton to find them? ANy help is appreciated! And don't worry i wont steal your spots! Just need to cross the species off the list!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

well a rumor is better than nothing I suppose...

A guy I work with says he grew up near Caesar's Creek and used to hike or canoe south of the lake to a "hidden" pond south of the dam.
google earth: 39.547244,-84.734141
He said it wasn't those 3 "ponds" west of the creek. I'm not sure what those are. This is the one that shows up east of them along the creek- North of where Buckley Road branches off Morning.

He said this area usually floods but holds water year round. While fishing with ultralight tackle he said he once snagged into a fight with a musky...and like any good fishing story, he nearly lost his leg/drowned/or got hit by a low-flying aircraft...you know how fishing stories go. It might be a place to start. It's on my list of places to explore, and I think there might be a bridge to park along there at Main Loop Road.

please PM me if you ever venture up that way. It's on my list of "tall-tales" to investigate. I'd love to know if my friend was pulling my leg


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I cannot be sure of C.C. out flow system but the three closest muskie lakes to me have a nice spillway, and all three of those I have caught or have personally seen people catching muskies out of all three. If there is a decent spillway I would concentrate on that area within a couple miles of the spillway, from foot this is your best bet. And if you are able to wade it, even better and more exciting! Try it out, Good luck.

Dave


----------



## gmatt9226 (Apr 4, 2009)

i dont mind travelling a bit north to hamilton or such...and iof u think u know a good spot feel free to PM me and id be glad to meet up with you and try a ploace out...worst case scenario: we dont catch squat and i post on here that i caught a huge one, but "forgot" to take pics..or my camera broke or that antelope stole my camera, etc


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Bank fishing for muskie? 2 words: Cave Run.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

trust tp he knows what he's talkin about..ive seen the pics..and they was good ones too.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

TeamPlaker said:


> Bank fishing for muskie? 2 words: Cave Run.


can you camp down there? I think that's really close to where I rock climb down in Red River Gorge...might be worth a 2 hour road trip!

Thanks for the lead. What would you suggest a newbie use for bait/lure down there from the shore?


----------



## gmatt9226 (Apr 4, 2009)

ok teamplaker..cave run it is...any suggestions on where down there..never been...and what kind of rig are you using for muskie...i am usually catfish and bass rigged up but i gotta figure a muskie is gonna rip right thru a plain old mono line...do i want a special leader or anything? will my bass lures such as crank and jerkbaits be just as good for muskie?


----------



## Jerry (Nov 26, 2004)

Try Crash Mullins down at Cave Run...he and his family run a Muskie tackle and guide shop there and could help you out.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

WAREHOUSE said:


> can you camp down there? I think that's really close to where I rock climb down in Red River Gorge...might be worth a 2 hour road trip!
> 
> Thanks for the lead. What would you suggest a newbie use for bait/lure down there from the shore?


Yes, there is camping all over. Clear Creek, Poppin Rock, and even free primative camping at a couple places. As far as lures, you're on your own... those fish are more moody than my wife, you never know what to throw. Stop in one of the guide shops and ask what they're hitting on lately, those guys are very open with info. I know they do pretty well down there with double bladed spinners in purple with gold blades.



gmatt9226 said:


> ok teamplaker..cave run it is...any suggestions on where down there..never been...and what kind of rig are you using for muskie...i am usually catfish and bass rigged up but i gotta figure a muskie is gonna rip right thru a plain old mono line...do i want a special leader or anything? will my bass lures such as crank and jerkbaits be just as good for muskie?


Yeah, if I caught a muskie on plain mono without a bite off, I'd play the lottery. Heavy braid with a leader... lots of guys use steel, I love floro. The water is usually pretty clear down there. You can catch them on bass lures, but I'd swap out the split rings and hooks for stronger stuff.

If you got any questions, shoot me a PM, if I can, I'll make the trip with you... dying to go back myself. Any trouble finding floro leaders or double bladed spinners, let me know.... I make those for fun, don't sell them but if ya take me fishing I've been known to bring a ton for everyone. 
As far as spots, that lake is loaded so you can go anywhere. Lots of bank access at the dam and several of the coves. Kentucky also stocks the tailwater with muskie, so the Licking River is loaded there too.
Careful too... there are some serious beasties in that lake.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

give it a year or two and they should begin to be caught pretty often out of EF lake. CC has many fish but as far as bank fishing I have seen very few in the spillway(2 none caught). alum creek spillway is probably the closest place where you can stand a real chance at hooking a musky from the bank without a few years of time and effort.

jay we need to fish here soon, i'm gonna try for a few of my pets tomorow. let me know if you have time one of these weekends.


----------



## gmatt9226 (Apr 4, 2009)

teamplaker..id love to get down to cave run and try fishing with someone new...are u thinking a camping trip cuz im gonna bet that more than one person on this site would like to catch some muskie for the first time..or are you thinking a road trip ?? let me know..feel free to PM me and maybe we can set something up and a bunch of us could get out and get durnk..er.i mean fish ..


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I haven't been to the cave in over a year but here is a pic of one that I caught a couplke years ago down there.
measured right at 50 inches


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

gmatt9226 said:


> teamplaker..id love to get down to cave run and try fishing with someone new...are u thinking a camping trip cuz im gonna bet that more than one person on this site would like to catch some muskie for the first time..or are you thinking a road trip ?? let me know..feel free to PM me and maybe we can set something up and a bunch of us could get out and get durnk..er.i mean fish ..


Camping trip, road trip.. I'm game for whatever. I don't drink though, interfers with my fishing problem. 



riverKing said:


> jay we need to fish here soon, i'm gonna try for a few of my pets tomorow. let me know if you have time one of these weekends.


You got my number, dude... let's go!


----------



## gmatt9226 (Apr 4, 2009)

jay...ill shoot u a PM soon..i noticed ur in brown county..we could hit the east side rivers and creeks sometime...ive played around a lil over there with a few and i like them...we can set up a road trip or something after i see how my ego handles being outfished by someone!!! lol


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

that picture sure looks like Hueston Woods state park, and not CC, am i missing something?
if it is, looks like the old gravel pits. 

HB


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

If it looks like Hueston Woods, it's because it is.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Uhhh, dude that's not Caesar's Creek or the Caesar's Creek area. Those coordinates are around the Acton lake spillway 

Steve

EDIT: Ha! I didn't read the whole thread. Looks like I just kicked a dead horse 



WAREHOUSE said:


> well a rumor is better than nothing I suppose...
> 
> A guy I work with says he grew up near Caesar's Creek and used to hike or canoe south of the lake to a "hidden" pond south of the dam.
> google earth: 39.547244,-84.734141
> ...


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I fish there all the time thats Acton and Hueston Woods


----------

